# 2015 Elk Hunt



## goodworkstractors

I'm looking to switch things up from my deer/antelope hunt and try elk hunting for the first time. I'd be willing to exchange information on my DIY Wyoming deer/antelope hunt (7 trips to the same area) for good information on a DIY elk hunt. 

I don't have any points. I'd like to go during bugle season, but doesn't have to be then. Any weapon. Over the counter tag. I will hike as many miles as needed. I've been going through Eastman's MRS articles, but would really like input from those who've done it.


----------



## goodworkstractors

First purchase specifically for my elk hunt. Badlands Ox 4400 Frame Pack.


----------



## Canvsbk

Just spent 20 minutes typing you private message and then your box is full.


----------



## goodworkstractors

Crap. Just renewed my membership to free up space.


----------



## Canvsbk

Wyoming - only chance there is a leftover cow tag, never any bull tags left after the draw. Took 2 points just to draw a general tag this yer.
Colorado - they give out an incredible amount of tags. I thought that if I drew 1st rifle there shouldn't be many guys. WRONG. The OTC tags for 2nd and 3rd rifle are also endless. Lots of elk there but a sea of orange during the elk season.
Idaho and Montana tags are pretty easy to get now that they have raised their prices so high.
All that being said I did manage to stumble on a dumb one this year. Will send a pm.


----------



## goodworkstractors

Sweet, was that bull from Wyoming or Colorado?


----------



## slabstar

Thats a GREAT bull canvsbk! Congrats! 

Cscott, you should first decide what weapon. For my first elk hunt i chose rifle. Bow is just more difficult. Getting them close and making a good shot is too hard imo for beginners. My first elk hunt was 1st rifle in Colorado in one of the highest elk and hunter density areas. The pressure was high but i saw bulls every day scouting. 

Next choose a state. I chose Colorado because of the # of elk, availability of tags, and i have a buddy that lives in elk country. I wanted to go to Wyoming, but the tag system there sucks imo. I've heard good things about Montana. Might go there in a few years. Less elk though. 

I have a muzzleloader hunt planned for 2015 in Colorado. My buddy that lives out there, and one buddy from work are going. Two other buddies are still thinking it over. Pm if you want more detail on that hunt. 
Fire away on here if you have other questions, but it helps to narrow things down once you decide on a state and weapon.


----------



## blittle913

Canvsbk said:


> Wyoming - only chance there is a leftover cow tag, never any bull tags left after the draw. Took 2 points just to draw a general tag this yer.
> Colorado - they give out an incredible amount of tags. I thought that if I drew 1st rifle there shouldn't be many guys. WRONG. The OTC tags for 2nd and 3rd rifle are also endless. Lots of elk there but a sea of orange during the elk season.
> Idaho and Montana tags are pretty easy to get now that they have raised their prices so high.
> All that being said I did manage to stumble on a dumb one this year. Will send a pm.


Curious...have you ever tried an archery hunt in Colorado?


----------



## TKZOutdoors

*Subscribed!* Heading to Montana next September. Here is a pic our guide sent us last week. This is where we'll be hunting!! This will be a bowhunt on private land. 

cscott - that is a sweet pack and not cheap!! We'll have to keep this thread updated with all the supplies and training to be done in the next 11 months.












Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Canvsbk

I have not bow hunted in Colorado. I believe there to be some possibilities there though. Tons of elk in Colorado and tons of hunters to go along with them.
If you do hit the draw in Wyoming for a rifle hunt you can turn that tag into an archery tag for another $30. You can then bow hunt all of September and if unsuccessful return to rifle hunt the same unit.


----------



## slabstar

A few more things for diy hunting. ...

Let your eyes do the walking. Glass, glass, glass. Not at noon, but from a half hour before sunrise, and for about an hour before dark.

Good broke in boots. 

Sharp knives.

Good rain gear.

Be in shape.

Get in at a minimum 3 days early before your hunt. 

Dont be intimidated by a lot of the out west forums. You'll hear a lot of....oh theres too many hunters.....oh that units blown out.....and a lot of stuff like that.lol. Go anyway! Theres plenty of room to kill an elk!

Learn cow calls and bugles. Call sparingly! 
Use the wind and be aggressive! Especially gun hunting. 

Take the first legal animal in range! Beginners need killing experience, dont hesitate. 

Most of this you probably already know from your hunting experiences. If i think of more I'll post.


----------



## QDMAMAN

slabstar said:


> A few more things for diy hunting. ...
> 
> Let your eyes do the walking. Glass, glass, glass. Not at noon, but from a half hour before sunrise, and for about an hour before dark.
> 
> Good broke in boots.
> 
> Sharp knives.
> 
> Good rain gear.
> 
> Be in shape.
> 
> Get in at a minimum 3 days early before your hunt.
> 
> Dont be intimidated by a lot of the out west forums. You'll hear a lot of....oh theres too many hunters.....oh that units blown out.....and a lot of stuff like that.lol. Go anyway! Theres plenty of room to kill an elk!
> 
> Learn cow calls and bugles. Call sparingly!
> Use the wind and be aggressive! Especially gun hunting.
> 
> Take the first legal animal in range! Beginners need killing experience, dont hesitate.
> 
> Most of this you probably already know from your hunting experiences. If i think of more I'll post.


Good advice!
The Havalon Peranta knives are EXCELLENT! Buy one!
Also invest in a set of hiking poles. They are the single best investment I made on my trip and I'll never hunt the mountains again without them. The ones I bought cost about $30 and are aluminum. Be sure to get *cam locks.* http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41YiBdJzyEL._SL1000_.jpg
Avoid these!! http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41A-pvkVwZL.jpg
You can spend upwards of $200 for carbon but the alum served me well. These would serve you well. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GC5DOMI?psc=1
Good boots in the mountains are a must, I'll likely add Dr Scholls on future trips and a MUST, IMO, would be wicking sox as a base layer then Merino Wool sox, weight dependent on temps. Our hunt was warm and arid so I had light weight merino sox by Lorpen.
A little trick that Huntmaster143 showed me was how to tie my boots. :lol: It makes a difference, trust me, and difference between my first and last trips was remarkable, and put an extra set of laces in your pack!
This is a good clip to watch! 



Oh...be in shape!


----------



## TKZOutdoors

Big T, I noticed in your thread that you used the Danner Pronghorns I believe. How did you like them?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## QDMAMAN

TKZOutdoors said:


> Big T, I noticed in your thread that you used the Danner Pronghorns I believe. How did you like them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


I really like them and they've served me well.
The first trip I was getting "toe jamming" when I was down hilling but after having Scott show me the lacing tip, I had zero issue on this trip. No slip in the heal either.
Dan Connell (dsconnell) turned me on to them so I went down to Cabela's and picked them up after trying several different pairs on.
I can't wear the shorter hiking style boots, just not enough support for my kankles.:lol:


----------



## roo

QDMAMAN said:


> Good advice!
> The Havalon Peranta knives are EXCELLENT! Buy one!
> Also invest in a set of hiking poles. They are the single best investment I made on my trip and I'll never hunt the mountains again without them. The ones I bought cost about $30 and are aluminum. Be sure to get *cam locks.* http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41YiBdJzyEL._SL1000_.jpg
> Avoid these!! http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41A-pvkVwZL.jpg
> You can spend upwards of $200 for carbon but the alum served me well. These would serve you well. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GC5DOMI?psc=1
> Good boots in the mountains are a must, I'll likely add Dr Scholls on future trips and a MUST, IMO, would be wicking sox as a base layer then Merino Wool sox, weight dependent on temps. Our hunt was warm and arid so I had light weight merino sox by Lorpen.
> A little trick that Huntmaster143 showed me was how to tie my boots. :lol: It makes a difference, trust me, and difference between my first and last trips was remarkable, and put an extra set of laces in your pack!
> This is a good clip to watch! How to Lace a Hiking Boot For Better Fit - YouTube
> Oh...be in shape!



Thanks tony so much for posting this video. I've been fighting with high arches and a new pair of Irish setter vaprtechs since this summer. Tried the suggestion in the video and it made a world if difference.


----------



## Canvsbk

I've got some Danner Pronghorns and I love them. I'm on year 4 with them I think.
Here's a pic of my partners cow from this falls muzzy hunt. It was huge and of course 3 1/2 miles in by GPS. Until you've been there and done that you can't belive how much work one of these things are after the shot.


----------



## goodworkstractors

Anyone know of a state that has muzzleloader or rifle hunts open during bugle season with OTC tags?


----------



## Canvsbk

You're just talking all crazy now.


----------



## goodworkstractors

Canvsbk said:


> You're just talking all crazy now.


Haha. I figured, but had to ask!


----------



## TKZOutdoors

What camo patterns do you guys use for out west??


----------



## MILUNCHBOX

Me and a buddy are going to Colorado this September looking at the north western corner by rifle and Meeker. Anyone been there? Going for archery.


----------



## 2PawsRiver

QDMAMAN said:


> Actually, Scott had some sort of shower, we just didn't set it up.
> I was content to do the baby wipe baths each day along with a tub of water and a washcloth on occasion, even took a bath of sorts one day.
> We were there to HUNT, so we did.
> Like Scott said, "we could sleep when we were dead", and we could bath when we were back to civilization...which we did almost immediately. :lol:


For several years I packed along a solar shower....very little weight and very handy around the campsite, and even in chilly weather makes a bearable shower....combined with handy wipes keeps your scent tolerable to each other.


----------



## jatc

2PawsRiver said:


> For several years I packed along a solar shower....very little weight and very handy around the campsite, and even in chilly weather makes a bearable shower....combined with handy wipes keeps your scent tolerable to each other.


 
Just suck it up and jump in the creek! Only hurts for about the first five seconds before numbness sets in. About twenty minutes after you get out of the water you will begin to breathe normally again and you're good to go!:lol:

I did this twice (VERY slow learner) the first time I went out. Now I take a duffle bag of baby wipes and a pot big enough to stick my head in for washing my hair.


----------



## QDMAMAN

jatc said:


> Just suck it up and jump in the creek! Only hurts for about the first five seconds before numbness sets in. About twenty minutes after you get out of the water you will begin to breathe normally again and you're good to go!:lol:
> 
> I did this twice (VERY slow learner) the first time I went out. Now I take a duffle bag of baby wipes and a pot big enough to stick my head in for washing my hair.


 
My first trip, 2 years ago, we camped on a creek big enough to bathe in, and yes, it was "brisk" but refreshing.
This year our camp wasn't near flowing water so we made do. I did wash my hair a couple times during the week with a kettle of warm water and a pan.
There's something about hunting at elevation in an arid region that allows for fewer wash days. It really was never a big issue.


----------



## Honyuk96

Colorado is pretty well known for it's numerous hot springs, you guys may want to ask around a bit in regards to the particular areas your hunting, who knows, you may get lucky and have a wonderful hot spring very near by.


----------



## QDMAMAN

Honyuk96 said:


> Colorado is pretty well known for it's numerous hot springs, you guys may want to ask around a bit in regards to the particular areas your hunting, who knows, you may get lucky and have a wonderful hot spring very near by.


Actually Idaho has quite a few and there are a couple not far from where we hunted.
http://www.hotspringsenthusiast.com/Idaho.asp


----------



## Honyuk96

Pretty nice way to unwind after a long day of elk hunting.


----------



## goodworkstractors

Got my stove.


----------



## goodworkstractors

What would you guys recommend for lightweight, quiet, rain repellent outerwear?


----------



## Luv2hunteup

MILUNCHBOX said:


> Me and a buddy are going to Colorado this September looking at the north western corner by rifle and Meeker. Anyone been there? Going for archery.



I'll be putting in for a ML tag. If I'm unsuccessful in the draw I'll purchase an over the counter private land tag for second or third rifle. Meeker is SW of where I'll be hunting.


----------



## Mr Mom

cscott711 said:


> What would you guys recommend for lightweight, quiet, rain repellent outerwear?


We used Rivers West Pioneer jacket and pants. Worked well.

http://www.riverswest.com/pioneer-jacket.html#.VLnN9kfF-So


----------



## TKZOutdoors

Picked up my pronghorns from gander mt. Damn things better walk for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Mr Mom

Merino wool is amazing. 

First lite Canab pants and Chama hoody over a merino wool base layer when its cold.


----------



## Canvsbk

Luv2hunteup said:


> I'll be putting in for a ML tag. If I'm unsuccessful in the draw I'll purchase an over the counter private land tag for second or third rifle. Meeker is SW of where I'll be hunting.


Sounds like you're headed to my spot. Just don't use all the firewood.


----------



## Mr Mom

Gigapower stove looks great. Did you try it yet?


----------



## goodworkstractors

Mr Mom said:


> Gigapower stove looks great. Did you try it yet?


I did. Very easy to use. If I had one complaint it's how small the case is for the stove. I almost feel like I'm going to break the stove trying to take it in and out of the case. 1/4" bigger would've made all the difference.


----------



## Silver Addiction

If you don't want to actually hunt in the rain but just use it to keep dry if a afternoon storm rolls in a poncho would suffice. Get something that actually drys out on its own overnight otherwise you will have wet gear for days. Also get in the best shape you can if you really really want to kill elk DIY style the number 1 thing is being in good shape. Honestly after that I would say quality foot wear, quality pack, everything else can be cheap but if your feet start to get blisters your in for a miserable hunt. Good binos if your in an area that you can glass some although some areas are just flat dark timber so it may not help much. I have some Vortex viper HD's I used on a Kodiak blacktail hunt this past Dec and I was spotting bucks at 1.25 mi line of sight checked on my GPS and my partner had a cheaper pair of another brand wasn't able to see em even after I pointed the deer out and I could see the rack! Also merino is the ultimate base layer for Elk hunting it resists odors for a long time. My gear list that I'm currently picking away at when its all completed will consists of First lite wool, kuiu pants and jacket, kifaru pack, kifaru sleeping bag, vortex hd vipers, and schnees granites for boots. Not sure on tent yet looking at Kifaru sawtooth or something that also can use a small woodstove with for 1st rifle hunts.


----------



## QDMAMAN

cscott711 said:


> Got my stove.


 
Can you say "compact"? :yikes: I see that stove on Amazon (Prime) for $40. What'd you pay?


----------



## goodworkstractors

QDMAMAN said:


> Can you say "compact"? :yikes: I see that stove on Amazon (Prime) for $40. What'd you pay?


I'm not sure. My bro (who's going on the trip with me) got it for me for Christmas. So, I shouldn't be complaining.


----------



## QDMAMAN

After several weeks of reading, asking questions, and watching Youtube videos, I finally decided on a pack to purchase.
Scott (Huntmaster) turned me on to a new site called Rokslide which is primarily western hunting related. They have a classified forum and after deciding which pack(s) to consider, I watched and waited for one to show up.
I settled on the Eberlestock J34 Just One. Very convertible from 2300 cu inch for a day pack, to 4600 by opening (1) zipper, to 7000 with a zip on spike duffle. Lots of different accessories of course if you want to add, but the one I purchased came with a 2 liter hydration bladder, spike duffle, bow bucket, and rifle butt cover (the pack has a built in scabbard). I will likely use all of the accessories this fall less the butt cover.
http://www.eberlestock.com/J34 Just One.htm#/
As mentioned, I bought mine off of a forum classified. The pack I bought, with all of the accessories, retails right around $500.00, I paid $265.00 to my door from a guy in NJ that had more packs than he needed. He had never hunted it an only used it twice for training hikes. The pack is as good as new and not a speck of dirt or ware. 
Here's a youtube review of the pack.




 
T


----------



## goodworkstractors

Got my boots today! Salomon Quest 4D 2 GTX. They were on sale for $188 with free shipping on Amazon. This color had been hovering around $230.


----------



## Huntmaster143

Look good! Plenty of time to break them in as well.


----------

